# Project Crossfire Times 2!



## domy85 (Apr 1, 2008)

Look in my system specs for more details.

I am awaiting my 2 ATI Asus 3870x2's with their EK water blocks and PC and Power Cooling 750watt psu.  Oh and also my mushkin XP2-9200 from RMA.  Will have the system complete by mid/late next week with all the cable management etc.

Any comments would be great, negative ones wouldnt be  

Ideas I always welcome for little mod upgrades on the case etc.

Dont mind the drill bits in the hose, its plugging it so the water doesnt escape


----------



## domy85 (Apr 1, 2008)

Another pic i forgot


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 1, 2008)

You gotta get pics with two 3870X2's in Crossfire I always wanted to see that  Good luck with the water cooling. The 3000's are great overclockers!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 2, 2008)

I will definetly post pics when i get the vid cards and psu in the case this thursday evening


----------



## MKmods (Apr 2, 2008)

I wish I had ur hardware, Nice job!


----------



## PartyLikeARockStar (Apr 3, 2008)

Paint the inside of that case! It's too sexy to leave bare metal! Rustoleum works great on the metal, Krylon Fusion and/or vinyl dye take care of the plastic. Check out my sig for ideas of what you can do the Armor.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 3, 2008)

Interesting, I dont have the time with work to disassemble it fully and do that right now, seems like a winter project definetly, I will prob do it black. Black on black = sexy  Thanks for the idea!

P.S When I do that, Thats when I will upgrade my water cooling system to swiftech since it will be all apart.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Huge Problem, ill post more pics later but now i need help, those screws hold the heatsinks on on those 2 cross metal things are so small not even this teny tiny screw driver i have fits it and i dunno what to do, it just wont grab enough threat on the screw to turn... i tried pushing a little but no go!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Got one! yippe


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 4, 2008)

Have you tried a finger nail clipper thing?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

didnt even think of that, nice. I just got done applying thermal grease and cutting out millions of peices of thermaltape for one card now assembled... wow time consuming. Its hard not to bend the pvc while tightening even a little.  Card weighs a ton!


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 4, 2008)

Haha I bet, so im assuming you got the watercooling stuff installed on them?


----------



## erocker (Apr 4, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Huge Problem, ill post more pics later but now i need help, those screws hold the heatsinks on on those 2 cross metal things are so small not even this teny tiny screw driver i have fits it and i dunno what to do, it just wont grab enough threat on the screw to turn... i tried pushing a little but no go!



You need a better screwdriver!


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 4, 2008)

im excited to see these cards!  I just did my 3870 crossfire rig with EK water blocks!! It was tough but alot of fun!  

I highly highly recommend the swiftech system, I have a swiftech pump and CPU block, and swiftech radiators!  It is real nice


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Cards are in, now putting psu in, another hour or so....


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 4, 2008)

Have any pics


----------



## Apocolypse007 (Apr 4, 2008)

looks nice. Im jealous of hardware. i want to see how high you can clock those cards with that cooling


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok so, im not posting any 3dmark scores untill i get my mushkin ram in replace of this geil 800mhz stuff  then i can oc my cpu 1000mhz and then ill oc my video cards. Im resizing pics, gona be a few.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Ok, wiring and zippy ties i used are all temporary.  I just wanted my pc running  I will keep you all posted with 3dmark scores next week and cable cleanup etc, or if im feeling happy and want to oc my video cards, tonight maybe.

To be honest, it looks like crap.... in a 3dmark test i did, the temps raised maybe 2 degrees at the most.

The cards idle at 40c


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 4, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Ok, wiring and zippy ties i used are all temporary.  I just wanted my pc running  I will keep you all posted with 3dmark scores next week and cable cleanup etc, or if im feeling happy and want to oc my video cards, tonight maybe.
> 
> To be honest, it looks like crap.... in a 3dmark test i did, the temps raised maybe 2 degrees at the most.
> 
> The cards idle at 40c



OHH come on!!!! give us 1 run!  even if its stock, Id like to see what u can do with that!!

I have seen people getting 900 on the core, pretty easy, I bet with two running 875-900 youll score huge!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

What program are you using to OC them. Ill download it, oc the cards and run a 3dmark for ya


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

GPU-Z-1.8. I can select 4 cores, but says crossfire disabled, and 2 of the cores are at 825/901 and 2 of the cores are at 411/450 which is the 2d settings when not playing 3d games. Why is that? What oc tool can i use? ati tool wont see my card and riva tuner wont work either..

How do i know both cards are working?

Oh and my physics card wont fit cause of the ram heatsinks on top of the video card where the pci slot is, gona have to buy a small low profile fan and get rid of the huge heatsink fan thats on it sadly...


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 4, 2008)

The system looks great especially those EK X2 blocks. You should upgrade your rads and pump so you can get the most potential out of your system


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Whilhelm said:


> The system looks great especially those EK X2 blocks. You should upgrade your rads and pump so you can get the most potential out of your system





It will be a fall project for me, when warm weather is gone, not like its even hear yet


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> OHH come on!!!! give us 1 run!  even if its stock, Id like to see what u can do with that!!
> 
> I have seen people getting 900 on the core, pretty easy, I bet with two running 875-900 youll score huge!




18,000 3dmark score with no overclocking cpu, video, and running 800mhz memory at 5-5-5-15


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow thats pretty good! To overclock use ATiTool if you can get that to work and if it doesnt then get RivaTuner. Look through the options in CCC and enable crossfire if it isnt. Ive never had a dual card setup so im only posting from what ive read.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

I am definetly a little unhappy with the 3dmark score when others are getting 21k+. I know im not Overclocking, but is the score really gona jump 3k+ more?

The way it looks is a little cheap cause the thermaltake tubing, but oh well.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> Wow thats pretty good! To overclock use ATiTool if you can get that to work and if it doesnt then get RivaTuner. Look through the options in CCC and enable crossfire if it isnt. Ive never had a dual card setup so im only posting from what ive read.



whats CCC?? and it gives you an option to enable it?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 4, 2008)

Catalyst Control Center in the advanced menu...last option at the bottom


on a side note....dont the barbs on the EK block flip so a super short tube can be used between the two cards?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow that does make sense with the barbs underneath the the top card and a little tube connected to the barbs on the bottom card, i do have 2 extra barbs for the main hoses to connect to the top barbs. Wish I knew this before. ugh! Well ill do that when i get home from work. Im getting hose claps etc. Gona make it look good this time...


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> im excited to see these cards!  I just did my 3870 crossfire rig with EK water blocks!! It was tough but alot of fun!
> 
> I highly highly recommend the swiftech system, I have a swiftech pump and CPU block, and swiftech radiators!  It is real nice



Can i see a picture close up of those cards and the hose connections? Thanks


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 4, 2008)

personally I wouldnt do my setup on the hoses that way...seems the water goes straight through the barbs and isnt forced through the block first.

A quick pic in paint illustrates what I mean versus that picture from abs.....


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Is that a fact?


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 4, 2008)

I would confirm it but the way abs is set up there is no forced flow into the block...the water can bypass the blocks and go on to the next block and then right out back into the loop....my way the water has no option but to flow through the block itself!

Excuse me ...the bottom block on abs setup is forced flow but the top one is not!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

Right then, ill just fix the hose clamps up and buy angled fittings for the bottom card.  Leme ask you, im runnin 64bit vista.  Did you install ATI Tool in a special way to detect your card? When i install it, and then run it, it says it cannot find some kernal driver to detect the video card. The program runs, but the memory and clock speeds are greyed out showing 0. Riva Tuner gives me some error too and wont even show me overclocking options.


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 4, 2008)

As far as a monitoring or OC utility, there has been bugs in Vista 64 just keep looking ...if all else fails try Ray Adams Tray tools...see if that will run correctly.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 4, 2008)

sneekypeet said:


> personally I wouldnt do my setup on the hoses that way...seems the water goes straight through the barbs and isnt forced through the block first.
> 
> A quick pic in paint illustrates what I mean versus that picture from abs.....



this pic is perfect, it works much better this way, I changed mine to look exactly like this as I was not getting the flow I needed to the cards


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 4, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Right then, ill just fix the hose clamps up and buy angled fittings for the bottom card.  Leme ask you, im runnin 64bit vista.  Did you install ATI Tool in a special way to detect your card? When i install it, and then run it, it says it cannot find some kernal driver to detect the video card. The program runs, but the memory and clock speeds are greyed out showing 0. Riva Tuner gives me some error too and wont even show me overclocking options.



I used a copper street 90 to make my curve, this is how mine looks


----------



## domy85 (Apr 4, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I used a copper street 90 to make my curve, this is how mine looks



Very nice, probably will do the same to save some space from hose


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 4, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Very nice, probably will do the same to save some space from hose



I tried to use a regular barb and put an elbow on after, I just did not have enough room.  This worked great and it looks very clean too.  It works great!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

K well, im pretty devistated on whats has happened, after all my work fixing the cards up with the hose and making everything look better, my pc decides it doesnt want to turn on..


When i switch the power button on, the lights flicker but nothing happens.  Nothing is touching each other as far as wires, i check the LED's and they are right.  All i did was drill the 2 holes on the bottom for the hose can go out the back of the case to connect to the radiator and reinstalled my video cards and connected the hose.  I tried another psu and this time all the lights on the mobo light up, but nothing turns on as far as hardware. complete silence.  I dont see how i could of fried the mobo.  Help would be great in order to whom can help me with this.  If i have to buy a new mobo, im gona be more than pissed. I dont want to take everything apart.....


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 5, 2008)

have youy tried the RTC jumper...not sure ASUS may be back to calling it CMOS by now.

Switch the jumper and remove the battery for possibly up to 20mins and see is a BIOS reset will help? 

BTW did you drill the holes with the components in the case?....If so I'd be thinking a piece of metal from the drilling is shorting something out.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

I will try the bios reset like you said and pray.  i covered the board partially on the bottom while drilling and i drilled from the back/outside of the case. If the bios trick doesnt work, think its fried?


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 5, 2008)

Take a good look at the motherboard and give it a good spray with compressed air to clean out any crap that may be shorting it. there's a good chance that a stray piece of metal got underneath the board so look there as well. A good thing to remember next time is to never drill any holes with any components in the case and make sure to clean it out well before re-installing the parts. All it takes is one tiny scrap of metal to ruin your day.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have had a few boards that have done things like this on me before.

Sometimes, swappin out the memory for 1 gig of SLOW DDR2 667 will get the board to come back up, and other times I have had to pop out the proc, leave it out for a minute, and put it back in.  

ALSO, did you try just unpluggin the power, and popping the CMOS battery??

Leave the two out for 30 seconds pop batter back in and plug it in.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

Im gona take it to the air compressor i have in my garage and use that air spray tool.  If that doesnt work, i found a store that has a new one of the special edition, but its gona cost me... ill update as soon as im done air spraying


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

I hope you get it sorted out, This is kind of a dream thread for me (I just drool over your hardware)

(PS: remove the video cards and blow out all the slots as well)


----------



## domy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

ok just got back from blowing 110 psi all over and under the mobo as well as i could. still flickers. now im going back and slightly removing video cards from the slots just enough to clear the pci-e port to blow air.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

Ok just got back, still flickers. took the ram out and slid the video cards out and still does it. any ideas before i hit the confirm order button on the new/same board?


MAD!!!!!!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

I would disassemble the comp and put the mobo un ur desk with the minimum of pieces first before I gave up.
Especially if I didnt hear and loud POPs or see smoke.

Have you checked the PS?


----------



## Silverel (Apr 5, 2008)

Douse it in alcohol. Might be able to rines off stuff you can't see. Alcohol ain't gonna hurt the board and it might just be saveable. There might just be some bits of steel stuck to the board somewhere that didn't come off with the air pressure.

I'd go over that thing with a magnifying glass to check for anything shiny. Use a good high watt bulb while you're at it. If it's gonna save you some $$ it's worth being thorough.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

i hooked my spare psu up to it which works, and it did more than my psu in there now which is the pc power and cooling. What it did more was all the little led lights on this specific board to show activity and oc by color coating were light up, the little red lights on the video cards were lit to and it would just stay like that.  the pc power and cooling, all it does it flicker once when i switch the power button and thats it.

actually it flickers once and if it do it again and again it wont flicker, but then if i unplug it and wait a little and try again itll flicker. its like building up power or something. this is with the pc and power cooling psu


----------



## Silverel (Apr 5, 2008)

Your system is up and running then?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Your system is up and running then?



eh i wish, but no


----------



## Silverel (Apr 5, 2008)

If you're feeling brave you could open up that PSU and see if one of your Capacitors leaked out somewhere. It might also be shorting somewhere on the board too though. Clean is good. I know it's a pain in the ass, but take everything out down to the mobo, even the cmos battery, run some warm water over it in the sink for a couple minutes and let it dry. Nothing should be stick to it at that point, just make shake it off well and give it plenty of time to dry.

In the meantime, you might wanna get on the phone about RMA'ing it. Sounds like deadness to me.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

yeah, last option, im taking the board out now, will try what you said and will hook it up outside the case to see if it even powers on.

How long to await it drying? would you recommend to use air to dry it, maybe the pci ports etc? and what about the cpu socket, under water too?


----------



## Megasty (Apr 5, 2008)

Sounds like the board is shorted somewhere. There are a number of places on the board that would short out. Metal bits can easily do that but if that happens anywhere near the caps by the cpu sink then your 9650 could be blowing smoke as well. Same thing goes for the ram. I would just take everything off the board & get another one. If anything was short on the board the first time you tried boot after modding the case then the damage has already been done.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

i think i deserve to cry lol


----------



## MKmods (Apr 5, 2008)

Silverel said:


> Douse it in alcohol. Might be able to rines off stuff you can't see. Alcohol ain't gonna hurt the board and it might just be saveable. There might just be some bits of steel stuck to the board somewhere that didn't come off with the air pressure.
> 
> I'd go over that thing with a magnifying glass to check for anything shiny. Use a good high watt bulb while you're at it. If it's gonna save you some $$ it's worth being thorough.



Key word here is thorough, once completely cleaned and dried assemble with 1 part at a time checking after installing each part.

If its still a no go we all will cry a bit with you


----------



## domy85 (Apr 5, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Key word here is thorough, once completely cleaned and dried assemble with 1 part at a time checking after installing each part.
> 
> If its still a no go we all will cry a bit with you



I washed it in warm water in every slot from front to back, covered the cpu slot so that didnt get wet. outside in shade drying, in a few hours im gona air dry it again and by tonight i will clean it with a little rubbing alcohol. Then it will be ready.  I did hook it up before i cleaned it outside the case and it flickered still with no hardware on the mobo, not even the cpu.

thanks for everyones help on this! hopefully i can return the favor


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Apr 5, 2008)

I farked my board for a bit because the brass thumbscrews on the Tuniq Tower were dropping little brass shavings all around the socket and mofsets. Couldn't figure it out for a while. Then I pulled the cooler and saw some little bits.

Took a couple bottles of acetone poured over the area to flush them all out. Board is working great still.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Key word here is thorough, once completely cleaned and dried assemble with 1 part at a time checking after installing each part.
> 
> If its still a no go we all will cry a bit with you




Ok its time to cry with me


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 6, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Ok its time to cry with me



I feel your pain man, thats gotta be rough.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

Um, I know i said i test my other psu but didnt connect any fans or anything to the psu, hah? well i connected some fans and it worked and turned on.  But i think i messed up the board while cleaning it cause i hooked the LED power switch and ground up and my switch doesnt work, it turns on automatically when i flip the power on switch on the psu.  I think my psu fried.  Arnt these things suppose to be good?

This was my fault not testing the psu correctly. now i suffer...


RMA Time, arg!!! I hate this, might as well have been the motherboard rofl


How does these parts look while im waiting for my new psu, I going to bite the bullet here, and upgrade to ddr3 like i wanted to begin with since im at this point.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131235
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220259


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)




----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

Thats why I brought up the PS before. I have had more PSs fail than anything else.

At least they have a good guarantee.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thats why I brought up the PS before. I have had more PSs fail than anything else.
> 
> At least they have a good guarantee.



I know, im just so stressed with all of this spending half of the day and i was going nuts, but it was my fault. What do you think of that mobo and ram? I cant find a x48 chipset with a NB waterblock built in on newegg.

I was hoping to have this thing built and not touching it anymore  I just want to build it, game 247, look and drool at it, and not mess with the hardware for a long time.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL, Im the king of Budget...I have no clue about that hardware...Its mearly a distant dream to me..

(my OCer friends say the Patriot Extreme is good)


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, Im the king of Budget...I have no clue about that hardware...Its mearly a distant dream to me..
> 
> (my OCer friends say the Patriot Extreme is good)



If you want this mobo, you can have it. ill ship it to you for free, i dunno why the power switch doesnt work, but right when you plug the power cord into the psu it turns on and cant shut off without unpluggin the psu and my power switch does work correct so i dunno. Im sure it works though maybe..


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

Thanks , but I dont have any Intel stuff. Why not RMA it?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Thanks , but I dont have any Intel stuff. Why not RMA it?



I broke off the little lever on one of the pci-e 16x slots, prob wont take it back


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

domy85 said:


> I broke off the little lever on one of the pci-e 16x slots, prob wont take it back


They may not notice it, break the other off so they match...


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> They may not notice it, break the other off so they match...



might as well try then.  Should i break it off, or will they not notice one slot having a tab and the other not ya think?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131235
(2) http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820220259

Ordered....


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

Is it ok to use 4 one gig sticks (VS 2 two gig ones)? I thought I heard some chipsets dont like 4 as much.
(im not super up to date on the newest tech though)


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

my mushkin ddr2 1150mhz stuff was 4, 1 GB sticks and worked fine on the x38, other than bad memory by manufactorer. Hopefully patriot isnt picky, but the memory i bought from patriot said that its complient for x38 chipsets. Practically the same board im getting but for ddr3 memory from my other one.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

Just ordered the swiftech with chill tubing and will sell my thermaltake system. When im done i hope to pop some eyes when seeing a picture of it complete 

http://www.crazypc.com/products/9370.html


Whats the best fluid to use in this system that has the best corosion etc, doesnt matter if UV?? I still need to order it, but am not sure which.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

EastCoastHandle has this club that is FULL of cool H20 info

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52032


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

going to go with this:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/7..._Acid_Green_F1-0033.html?tl=g30c103s702#blank


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

what about this one
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...d_with_z7_-_UV_Invisible_Blue.html?tl=g30c103

Besides the fact I know the guy..I like the fact its clear so there will be less chance of solids separating in the liquid.
(the Fesser just uses Ethylene Glycol(Car anti freeze)


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> what about this one
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/6...d_with_z7_-_UV_Invisible_Blue.html?tl=g30c103
> 
> Besides the fact I know the guy..I like the fact its clear so there will be less chance of solids separating in the liquid.
> (the Fesser just uses Ethylene Glycol(Car anti freeze)



Sold...


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

I recently purchased that thermaltake TX flow meter with lcd temp. Would you recommend adding that to the loop with the swiftech? Alot of people complained it leaked with higher pump flows, but i never had that problem yet.

Also would you recommend getting that wire that goes around the hose?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

I Probably wouldnt use anything TT in the H20 (not to talk bad about them) Just you are using High end stuff and to mis middle end stuff seems wrong.

Another thing about H20 is flow, things that have narrow entrances and exits or sharp 90deg bends really reduce the flow.

When I talk to the company guys they say to use the 1/2" fittings with 3/8" hose. Dip the hose ends in really warm water that stretch it over the end. Using the 1/2" fitting has the same I/D as the 38" hose so there is practically no restriction.

As to the wire for the hose to prevent kinking, yes. But make sure its not the plastic stuff, I got some before and it gets brittle fast and breaks.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

Blah, i ordered the 1/2 primoflex stuff already.  Yeah i think i agree on that TT flow meter thing. I am using 1, 90 degree angled fitting for my video card on the bottom one cause most likely wont be room for a strait fit, but we'll see when i get the board in a few days.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 6, 2008)

how about this for the hoses





no 90s needed


----------



## domy85 (Apr 6, 2008)

MKmods said:


> how about this for the hoses



Yeah definetly,  In my case theres 4 holes precut above the rear 120mm fan for tubing to connect to the radiator like it should which im going to have to due to its the way the h20 works which is good!  Its not going out the bottom where i cut those holes....

Well from that picture(i may not be reading it correct), doesnt the top card not get enough flow cause it can bypass the top card and flow right to the other side of the loop?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

fluid enters the top card throughthe dark blue tube, goes through the top card than goes down to the bottom card through the short dk blue connector tube. Than it goes through the botton card and out the light blue tube.

It like like the cards are connected together with the lt blue tube but they arent

Does this pict show it better?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

This is what I was going to do, is that what you were trying to say? Oh instead of it pointing out the bottom hole of the bottom card, it goes out the top? the space between the two cards will be too close to get a hose in there, even with a stubby fitting.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> fluid enters the top card throughthe dark blue tube, goes through the top card than goes down to the bottom card through the short dk blue connector tube. Than it goes through the botton card and out the light blue tube.
> 
> It like like the cards are connected together with the lt blue tube but they arent
> 
> Does this pict show it better?



Yeah better. Well this board im getting im going to have even less space between the cards because theres only one pci port in between the 2 pcie slots like my previous board there was two so i had to order short stubbie fittings to connect the hose inbetween the two cards. If i did that the hose will bend a little against the card like i orginally had mine setup.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

I forgot about the new board. There is plenty of room now (new board bottom card is 1 slot higher) to run a hose on the bottom of the lower card with the spring sleeve  so it wont kink,

PS: does EK make fittings like these?
http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=400


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I forgot about the new board. There is plenty of room now (new board bottom card is 1 slot higher) to run a hose on the bottom of the lower card with the spring sleeve  so it wont kink,
> 
> PS: does EK make fittings like these?
> http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=400



So I will get away with using a strait barb?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

that fitting is to connect the 2 cards together without any hose(less fittings less chance for leaks)

and for the underneath hose if you use the metal wrap on the hose you can use a straight fitting and curve the hose without kinking.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> that fitting is to connect the 2 cards together without any hose(less fittings less chance for leaks)
> 
> and for the underneath hose if you use the metal wrap on the hose you can use a straight fitting and curve the hose without kinking.



Ok so i can get away with a strait hose on the bottom card instead of using a angled fitting but the first part of what you said, i dont get. Are you implying that the hose that connects both cards is one fitting, not one fitting on both cards with a hose connected?


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Ok so i can get away with a strait hose on the bottom card instead of using a angled fitting but the first part of what you said, i dont get. Are you implying that the hose that connects both cards is one fitting, not one fitting on both cards with a hose connected?



yah koolance makes a fitting like that, but its not that big of a deal.  I use hose clamps and I have no leaks.  Just be sure to use tape on pipe thread, tighten it down enough, and make sure your hose clamps are secure.  You wont have issues with leaks.

***If its tight at the bottom of the case, I recommend the 90 fitting, that will make it much less to worry about, a tight bend on the tube and put pressure on the threads of the fitting and could cause damage!!!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Ok so i can get away with a strait hose on the bottom card instead of using a angled fitting but the first part of what you said, i dont get. Are you implying that the hose that connects both cards is one fitting, not one fitting on both cards with a hose connected?



Yes its one fitting that connects the 2 cards. Eliminates the small hose and clamps(less chances for leaks, and it can be a pain working with a tiny piece of hose)



asb2106 said:


> ***If its tight at the bottom of the case, I recommend the 90 fitting, that will make it much less to worry about, a tight bend on the tube and put pressure on the threads of the fitting and could cause damage!!!



The hose you got is very flexable and with the spring on it will Easily bend enough to eliminate the 90deg fitting (why add restriction if its not needed?)

Remember the new mobo has the bottom card 1 slot higher than the first mobo.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> The hose you got is very flexable and with the spring on it will Easily bend enough to eliminate the 90deg fitting (why add restriction if its not needed?)
> 
> Remember the new mobo has the bottom card 1 slot higher than the first mobo.



That is true, as long as there is not to much pressure on the fitting, no big.

Im sure the restriction would be mininal at best, but it never hurts to avoid it i guess


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

I think im just gona do the 2 stubby barbs with a piece of little hose. I spent alot of money already... Im actually broke :-|

Heres what i got coming:
Swiftech H20-220 ultra kit
Primoflex tubing Green UV
2 bottles of Fluid XP+ Ultra Non-Conductive
2 stubby 1/2 barbs
Some extra clear swiftech wire cover
A 90degree angled fitting before I knew I could use a strait barb I already had in 1/2 
Maimus Extreme motherboard
4GB of Patriot DDR3 1600mhz
RMA'ed pc and power cooling psu!


shew....im done! no more! -prays-


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

domy85 said:


> I think im just gona do the 2 stubby barbs with a piece of little hose. I spent alot of money already...



"Alot" is a relative term...to Bill Gates you practically spent nothing.
(to me it would be a fortune)

One cool thing about having friends on forums is if you get wrong stuff or too much stuff you can count on your friends helping you out one way or another.
(and to be honest I dont know if the Koolance fitting is the exact size for the cards you are using, Does EK even make those fittings?)


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> "Alot" is a relative term...to Bill Gates you practically spent nothing.
> (to me it would be a fortune)
> 
> One cool thing about having friends on forums is if you get wrong stuff or too much stuff you can count on your friends helping you out one way or another.
> (and to be honest I dont know if the Koolance fitting is the exact size for the cards you are using, Does EK even make those fittings?)



Your all great in helping and super knowledgable and its great to have friends like everyone here that knows what they are talking about.

Yeah from the water blocks i got for the 3870x2's they came with 2 1/2 barbs each 

Yeah im not rich either...


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

Total Cost of my build $5400 including shipping charges.

Total cost of a alienware pc Area-51® ALX CFX not even offering 1600mhz memory! $7200

I just had to compare it


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

The Pc and Power Cooling 750 crossfire edition, alot of people are having them DOA and stop working in a few days or so like mine did. Alot of others said they had a bad batch from newegg or something.  I am requesting a refund, i need something more lasting, but still as good? any ideas? i dont wana pay $280 for the pc and power cooling 860watt. Seems like im not having luck with them.

Keep in mind i need 2 pcie 6pin and 2 pcie 8pin plugs.


----------



## ShadowFold (Apr 7, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817139006

Corsair 750w  four 6+2 pin PCI-E cords.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

I just bought this for me (remember Im cheap) so for me to spend that much on a PS It must be REALLY Really good
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256036
(dual 8 pins, quad 6 pins and 66amps on the 12V line single rail)


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I just bought this for me (remember Im cheap) so for me to spend that much on a PS It must be REALLY Really good
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256036



not a bad PSU, thats for sure! 

I have a PC power cooling 750 that I just got from newegg about 2 weeks ago,  No problems at all, it runs 6 HDs, DVDRW, 2 3870's, 4 Gigs @1100, and a quad proc, and it still has alot of breathing room! 

PC power and cooling stands behind their products like none other.!  They make great stuff.

The only reason I say this, is because I feel someone has to stand up for them!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> not a bad PSU, thats for sure!
> 
> I have a PC power cooling 750 that I just got from newegg about 2 weeks ago,  No problems at all, it runs 6 HDs, DVDRW, 2 3870's, 4 Gigs @1100, and a quad proc, and it still has alot of breathing room!
> 
> ...



Lucky, you got a good one


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Lucky, you got a good one



must be it, I really love that PSU.  Lets pray it doesnt die on me now!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> must be it, I really love that PSU.  Lets pray it doesnt die on me now!



is it the crossfire one? cause thats the ones that have the problems.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

domy85 said:


> is it the crossfire one? cause thats the ones that have the problems.



thats the one I have, the orange one


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I just bought this for me (remember Im cheap) so for me to spend that much on a PS It must be REALLY Really good
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817256036
> (dual 8 pins, quad 6 pins and 66amps on the 12V line single rail)



Alot of reviewers are saying the connections are loose on the psu connectors? whats your comments on that


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a PC Power & Cooling 510 that I have modded the crap out of many times (Poor PS) It works perfectly. But since OCZ bought them I have been sad.(that cant be good)

I always thought of them as the ABSOLUTE cream of the crop. But the prob of being the best is its hard to keep it up forever (without Viagra that is)..


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have a PC Power & Cooling 510 that I have modded the crap out of many times (Poor PS) It works perfectly. But since OCZ bought them I have been sad.(that cant be good)
> 
> I always thought of them as the ABSOLUTE cream of the crop. But the prob of being the best is its hard to keep it up forever (without Viagra that is)..





OCZ is only parenting PC p&C, they will still make their own PSUs, OCZ just owns them.  I think it works out for both.  When that happened the prices dropped and I see it poppin up at more distrobution channels


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I have a PC Power & Cooling 510 that I have modded the crap out of many times (Poor PS) It works perfectly. But since OCZ bought them I have been sad.(that cant be good)
> 
> I always thought of them as the ABSOLUTE cream of the crop. But the prob of being the best is its hard to keep it up forever (without Viagra that is)..



Yeah im going to have to agree with you on that from what iv experienced . That psu you quoted on newegg, the silverstone with 1 rail, people are saying the connections are loose on that, is that something to even worry about?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

I wouldnt pay a LOT of attention to Newegg reviews, anyone cna say they are an expert and post there..
when stuff is good most just use it and go on their way BUT when something is bad people (me included) go NUTTS!

Silverstone is a top tier PS. PC Power & Cooling and Many others send their stuff out to be mfg by other companies. I have a few PC Power & Cooling that were made by FSP.
(I would like to know who made the 510 as its a standout, unlike any other PS made)

Here is a thread of their new 500 watter
http://www.techpowerup.com/56931/OC..._Cooling_500W_PSU_for_Mainstream_Systems.html


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I wouldnt pay a LOT of attention to Newegg reviews, anyone cna say they are an expert and post there..
> when stuff is good most just use it and go on their way BUT when something is bad people (me included) go NUTTS!
> 
> Silverstone is a top tier MFG. PC Power & Cooling and Many others send their stuff out to be mfg by other companies. I have a few PC Power & Cooling that were made by FSP.
> ...



FSP?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

How many 8 pic and 6 pin connectors does this have

http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/turbo-cool-860.html


Since its a turbo model and not a silence model hoping theres no defects like the crossfire one? I guess i would splurge for it, if its worth it. other than that i would go with the silverstone that has the 1 rail. I know I know, i changed my mind  im so confused, i only want the best to belong with best parts, ya know.

Yes no maybe so?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 7, 2008)

domy85 said:


> How many 8 pic and 6 pin connectors does this have



I dont know, but that one (860) looks like an exceptional PS (like my 510) its quite a big jump in quality over the 750s.
I would have got that one except for modding modular is so much nicer to build with.(I am constantly switching my PS into different cases)

The 860 looks like a FTW!!!! (200,000 Hr. MTBF! thats amazing (mean time before failure))



domy85 said:


> FSP?


FSP Group(Fortron Source) they are a big MFG of PS for themselves and other companies.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 7, 2008)

I am ordering the pc power and cooling 860watt turbo psu. It has 2 pci-e 6 pins and 2 pci-e 6+2 pin connectors.


squeek, anyone around?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Heres a depressing picture

But the good news, starting wednesday night, ill will start getting parts and posting pictures of it coming along


----------



## domy85 (Apr 8, 2008)

Alright i got my cooling system in, pics below.  Mobo, memory, psu and whatever else i ordered???? is coming in tomorrow.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 9, 2008)

My pump, radiator, and resevoir installed. Unfourtunetly, i have to move my power switch on the bottom to fit the resevoir because i didnt have alot of space, but it worked out very well.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice so far. Cant wait to see how you like the PS (mine came today, yea for me)

Is there a reason why you didnt mount the pump inside the Hdd rack next to the res?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Nice so far. Cant wait to see how you like the PS (mine came today, yea for me)
> 
> Is there a reason why you didnt mount the pump inside the Hdd rack next to the res?



Indeed there was, the bend would be too much, its not as much space as it looks, even with good bending tubing. I measured and it will clear video cards and mobo. Woot show me pics of that ps


----------



## MKmods (Apr 9, 2008)

Remember the people saying the connections were loose? Idiots (thats why you dont pay a lot of attention to reviews from people with little skills) They seem loose because on the inside the plugs are allowed to flex. Usually the connectors are soldered to a board, these arent. It allows better angles on the wiring.




Im really gonna like not having to rebuild the PS to use in different mods, just make new cables




looks like the airflow is gonna be pretty good
(LOL it weighs 9lbs)


----------



## domy85 (Apr 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Remember the people saying the connections were loose? Idiots (thats why you dont pay a lot of attention to reviews from people with little skills) They seem loose because on the inside the plugs are allowed to flex. Usually the connectors are soldered to a board, these arent. It allows better angles on the wiring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that looks suberb quality, stupid newegg noob reviewers! lol 9 pounds!?!?! Must be high quality then. The pc and power cooling 860 weighs 6 pounds lol


----------



## MKmods (Apr 9, 2008)

how many of the 8pin connectors does the PS Power PS have?

also its 7 3/4 inches long without any wires, needs room to fit.
I kinda wish I had got yours, its gonna be interesting to see what its like with the modular wires though. This is the first modular PS I have used.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 9, 2008)

Actually i got my switch bay to fit back on the bottom. I took this metal bay that was behind it off that keeps it firm that was blocking the resevoir in the begginning. I used black velcro, but since its such a tight fit, its very firm to flip the switch up and down and doesnt even move and you cannot even tell  yay


----------



## domy85 (Apr 9, 2008)

MKmods said:


> how many of the 8pin connectors does the PS Power PS have?
> 
> also its 7 3/4 inches long without any wires, needs room to fit.
> I kinda wish I had got yours, its gonna be interesting to see what its like with the modular wires though. This is the first modular PS I have used.



2, 8 pins


----------



## domy85 (Apr 9, 2008)

domy85 said:


> 2, 8 pins



If you go to that website, on the bottom theres a picture and shows 2 geforce 9800x2's video cards with 2 6 pins and 2 8 pins. also says this psu is ready for crossfire 3870's i read.

http://www.pcpower.com/power-supply/turbo-cool-860.html


----------



## domy85 (Apr 9, 2008)

domy85 said:


> 2, 8 pins



Delivering 860 watts of continuous power with a 930 Watts peak through a complete array of connectors including four PCI-E (Two 6-pin and two 6/8-pin), the Turbo-Cool 860 offers the industry’s most powerful yet versatile power supply design on the market. The Turbo-Cool 860 is backed by a new 7-Year warranty commitment and the in-depth knowledge of PC Power & Cooling technical support. Each unit will ship with its own unique 14-point Certified Test Report generated at the PC Power & Cooling facility in Carlsbad, California.

sry for the other pointless posts above lol.

Lol, the plastic hose wrap that came with the swiftech system, it doesnt even fit over the supplied hose which im not using, am i doing something wrong here just to ber curious? lol i gotta order some metal stuff and next day air it. How do i know whats going to fit my 1/2primochill hose? the primochill hose is 3/4" OD.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 9, 2008)

Skip!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

Alright, got a bunch of stuff in now. Starting to look like a machine now!

On a more dissapointing note, my stubby 1/2 barbs to connect my video cards didnt come with the hose i ordered today. Now im awaiting an email from performance pc's what the heck is happening and i am fumagating here.  The spiral wire comes in tomorrow along with my psu which is all i needed. Now i just have to wait to see if they will take care of me and ship these out here by this friday cause its bs!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

*video card barb clearance problem*

Well, as you can see, its REALLY close bettween those cards.  These stubby barbs "might" barely make it where they are touching each other and there is no gap or hose between them. How long is this koolance one piece connector you guys were talking about and where do you buy it from. I might have to get this being my only option.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

follow the link and get it straight from Koolance (fast shipping) I should have been more fussy about telling you to use it. Even if you do get fittings there the hose would be a pain in the but to do.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> follow the link and get it straight from Koolance (fast shipping) I should have been more fussy about telling you to use it. Even if you do get fittings there the hose would be a pain in the but to do.



would that be this one? and the diagram, are they measuring that in mm? if it is, its going to be way to long! i got a inch between the cards, no more and no less.

http://www.koolance.com/water-cooling/product_info.php?product_id=400


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

well I wouldnt bend the cards but they will move a bit (1/8" each wont mess anything up)

Have faith


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> well I wouldnt bend the cards but they will move a bit (1/8" each wont mess anything up)
> 
> Have faith



Heres a tease of what its gona look like with the tubing.  Also, i tried to move the cards and they wont move that much. I measured and its 15mm normal, 20mm maximum, nowhere close to 29mm. Also the fitting for the bottom card, i know it might affect the flow, but its going to bend to much with the strait barb. There wasnt that much space as we though it would be. I will order it though cause im looking at the pictures and it looks close. Im not gona go off that picture. I need options


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

Here is the EK version
http://ekwaterblocks.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=166

you can also cut the fittings you have to make them shorter if there is no other option.

by the way, VERY nice routing on the hoses.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Here is the EK version
> http://ekwaterblocks.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=28&products_id=166
> 
> you can also cut the fittings you have to make them shorter if there is no other option.
> ...



lol those are the ones i ordered and didnt get today and am awaiting a responce from email  Yeah cutting will be the last option indeed. Thank you, I like it too 

Tomorrow is wraping all hose with metal spring wrap which will be a first experience and installing psu and cable management.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

and im sure you dont want to hear it but if you cool everything ur gonna need a bigger rad.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> and im sure you dont want to hear it but if you cool everything ur gonna need a bigger rad.



.......................little late in telling me  A  3 120mm radiator wont fit on the back length wise from where the hose goes in the case. 

What about adding 2 120mm fans on the back of the radiator to help suck the hot air out? wont that help a little?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

and since I am raining on your parade, is there anyway to mount the res up at the top? 
(down low it is gonna be really hard to remove air and i think when you open its top to fill it its gonna make a mess)


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 10, 2008)

I would put a 220 on the back, and put a 320 on the top...... like in this pic of someones computer. hehe


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I would put a 220 on the back, and put a 320 on the top...... like in this pic of someones computer. hehe



I have this huge grill/vent thing on top that sticks out. wont lay flat. IS it really going to be that bad if i dont get a extra radiator? be honest! my thermaltake system cooled the same loop setup and the video cards were at 40c and the cpu was at 30, NB at 31. What about the extra fans on the outside of the radiator where those metal grills are? will that help suck hot air out?? <---please answer that lol

This would mean i would have to remove this grill/vent on top if it even comes off??, buy another dual 120mm radiator, buy more hose cause i have like half a foot left due to routing all the hose. That will put me back untill next week, i spent alot of money overnighting parts to get it ready for the weekend sadly to say. I do want it right, but i was hoping i was done spending.

I hope you see where im coming from

Where talking 160 dollars with hose and a extreme ice dual 120mm radiator with angled fittings on top. If its really needed, then its needed.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> and since I am raining on your parade, is there anyway to mount the res up at the top?
> (down low it is gonna be really hard to remove air and i think when you open its top to fill it its gonna make a mess)



Would require me to buy more hose


----------



## tkpenalty (Apr 10, 2008)

This high end talk makes me cry D:

I wish i had this much money... awesome PC!

EDIT: I have to agree, get another 120mm radiator or something....


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

Dont even ask what I just bought.... , I literaly banged my head btw lol. Ill post some pics when everything is mounted etc <-- did i give it away


----------



## MKmods (Apr 10, 2008)

I will be quiet now..try to get the res as the highest thing in the loop.(that way as air rises it goes to the Res air pocket)

If parts cant be returned you can always sell them to the rest of us. One thing about new builds  (especially the high end ones like this) is it usually takes a bunch of trial and error to work all the kinks out.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I will be quiet now..try to get the res as the highest thing in the loop.(that way as air rises it goes to the Res air pocket)
> 
> If parts cant be returned you can always sell them to the rest of us. One thing about new builds  (especially the high end ones like this) is it usually takes a bunch of trial and error to work all the kinks out.



Its ok MK, I have to do it right the first time. Hopefully by late late friday night or saturday ill have everything mounted atleast and ready except maybe for the video card barb im still waiting on.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 10, 2008)

So I talked to the company about the stubby 1/2 barbs they suposidly didnt ship well, they were taped in a inch long little bag in the middle of crumpled brown packing paper, nice one huh? So hopefully this takes care of the video cards (it better )


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 10, 2008)

Pretty sweet system i just wish i could aford to go 1/2 inch myself but my system is 7+ years old the biggest you really could do was 3/8th's


----------



## domy85 (Apr 11, 2008)

Got my spiral wrap in for the hose, psu, and stubby fittings to connect my video cards as seen in picture.  If the one piece fitting by koolance is the same size as the stubbys with hose, then itll be replacing those.

The plastic piece on top poped right off with tabs underneath which was GREAT news so my 3 120mm radiator can lay on top and i can mount it nicely.

This psu is smaller than the 750 crossfire silencer one!

For today im done, wasnt much to do.  Tomorrow my radiator, more hose, fittings etc comes in. Then i will be set with everything to assemble.

Stay Tuned Folks!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 11, 2008)

LOL, thats not even mine and I bet I am just as excited as you, congrats!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 11, 2008)

MKmods said:


> LOL, thats not even mine and I bet I am just as excited as you, congrats!



Ya!  Thanks!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 11, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> Pretty sweet system i just wish i could aford to go 1/2 inch myself but my system is 7+ years old the biggest you really could do was 3/8th's



Yeah I had the 3/8 system which to be honest wasnt bad at all. But im expecting more out of this cooling system im building and customizing.


----------



## Megasty (Apr 11, 2008)

That setup looks great sofar & should put out some awesome results when OC'd. That patriot ram will definitely come in handy. That 9650 should reach 4.5 w/o a hitch.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 11, 2008)

gives me the goosebumps thinking about it

This computer is going to weigh 100 pounds. Im going to need reinforced beems underneath it.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yea im with mk mods with this so are you building off a koolance system its a great way to start. Im still using the koolance pc-1 901 full tower lol came out like 7 years ago one was one of there first customers.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 11, 2008)

Trigger911 said:


> Yea im with mk mods with this so are you building off a koolance system its a great way to start.



Koolance? no its a swiftech, but thanks for asking  The case is a thermaltake


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

Here it is coming along slowly and steady. Teaser!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

I ran out of hose clamps, gonna go get some and take a little break. updated pics below

Also looks how much room i have with this high end psu, its so small.... i couldnt believe it!


----------



## Megasty (Apr 12, 2008)

That case is huge. I can hardly see the gfxs in there. With that tri-rad in there those temp are going to be sweet. I always hold appreciation for a big case full of rads, wires, & tubing


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

Megasty said:


> That case is huge. I can hardly see the gfxs in there. With that tri-rad in there those temp are going to be sweet. I always hold appreciation for a big case full of rads, wires, & tubing



lol thanks, but recheck my system specs again.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 12, 2008)

domy85 said:


> I ran out of hose clamps, gonna go get some and take a little break. updated pics below
> 
> Also looks how much room i have with this high end psu, its so small.... i couldnt believe it!



dude........


that is F***ing nice!  Extremely cool man, Im really liking the progress there!  Getting excited to see some benchies! 

Be forewarned, those video cards will add alot of heat to that loop.  I have 2 3870s, and a apogee GT CPU cooler with the same radiators that you have, and Im not overly happy with my temps 

Im gonna either get a Phase change(if I can catch one next week), or Im gonna have to run a second loop for the CPU by itself, and Im gonna add TEC to the proc.  

With a single Video card I would get about 45C at load on the proc and 35 on the GPU.  Now the GPUs are at 46 and the CPU is at 54!  My cards add atleast 5 degrees each to the loop.  

Im thinkin your cards will add even more!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, All finished, i have to find 2 hose clamps for the top radiator, fill it and then for the start, im getting some mcdonalds and taking a break first. oh and i should probably smoke a ciggarette to 

I need some pointers on filling this. So ill fill it first, then just keep pouring while it goes untill filled?

Im so nervous before starting this, i hope it all goes well. Everything is secure and ready though.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> dude........
> 
> 
> that is F***ing nice!  Extremely cool man, Im really liking the progress there!  Getting excited to see some benchies!
> ...



Thanks  Ill pray it will be sufficient for cooling  I added 2 fans on the rear radiator to help suck out the hot air.  Im going to do the same with the top radiator


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 12, 2008)

Pretty sweet once again man and wow them video cards add 5 c each to the loop thats crazy


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2008)

LOL, THATS INSANE!
(great job hanging in there and congrats on a job well done)


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok it boots up fine, gets into bios, everything is working except the hose from the chipset that goes to the top radiator, well theres no water coming out the other end/tube of the top radiator, if anything it streams down the hose for a few seconds and thats it.  I dismounted the top radiator and held it vertically and didnt make a difference. Whats wrong!  the water in pretty much the whole loops i can see goes back and forth like theres no pressure. everything is tight and no leaks.... but i was able to keep filling it and air bubbles were escaping into the resevoir from the return tube so i dunno... i can feel the top radiator get hot like theres water in it, but wont come out the other tube. i think the radiator is the problem


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2008)

because the res is low its gonna be hard to fill (not impossible but hard)

As you fill it you are gonna need to rotate the whole comp to get the air bubbles out (remember air rises to the high spot)

try not to run the pump till the air is out of the lines or the pump bearing will fry.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> because the res is low its gonna be hard to fill (not impossible but hard)
> 
> As you fill it you are gonna need to rotate the whole comp to get the air bubbles out (remember air rises to the high spot)
> 
> try not to run the pump till the air is out of the lines or the pump bearing will fry.



this thing weights 100 pounds


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> because the res is low its gonna be hard to fill (not impossible but hard)
> 
> As you fill it you are gonna need to rotate the whole comp to get the air bubbles out (remember air rises to the high spot)
> 
> try not to run the pump till the air is out of the lines or the pump bearing will fry.



woah, its working, well see when i turn it on


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2008)

domy85 said:


> this thing weights 100 pounds


Think of it as a workout


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Think of it as a workout



lol, yeah it is. Its getting the air out but slowly... but theres still no flow coming out of that top radiator still, seems odd.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

Yeah im at the loss here.  I took off the top radiator to check it making sure it wasnt the problem, and it can flow good. How am i going to fix this not flowing problem.  Turning upside down and also while running the pump which was getting fluid through it still is not working.  I dunno what do here next. If someone can give me some steps to try, i would be in debt to you.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

I unhooked the return line from the resevoir and turned the pump on in attempt to drain the coolant and nothing came out.  Where is this pressure preventing this coming from?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 12, 2008)

its air, the pump does not create suction. It has to be full of water to work.

The only way is going to fill the system from the highest point and rotate the comp to get the air to escape.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 12, 2008)

How well does the Case Fit the Components you selected, whats the Dimensions of the Case?
I have a Antec SX830 from 2002, which is a Workstation Tower


domy85 said:


> Look in my system specs for more details.
> 
> I am awaiting my 2 ATI Asus 3870x2's with their EK water blocks and PC and Power Cooling 750watt psu.  Oh and also my mushkin XP2-9200 from RMA.  Will have the system complete by mid/late next week with all the cable management etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## domy85 (Apr 12, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> How well does the Case Fit the Components you selected, whats the Dimensions of the Case?
> I have a Antec SX830 from 2002, which is a Workstation Tower



Fits them very well with alot of space to spare believe it or not. ill get back to you on the dimensions.


----------



## Trigger911 (Apr 13, 2008)

Have you tried taking the top rad off and blowing through it. ihave bought clogged rads before or they wasn't made correctly.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

Post some new picts of the new loop....


----------



## domy85 (Apr 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Post some new picts of the new loop....



yeah yeah hold your horses 

i know i know, i used the resevoir, i dont have a T connector


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

thats the prob, see how the bottom hose of the GPU goes all the way up to the res and than goes down to the inlet of the pump (thats bad)

get rid of the res and put a Tee up top to fill it up.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> thats the prob, see how the bottom hose of the GPU goes all the way up to the res and than goes down to the inlet of the pump (thats bad)
> 
> get rid of the res and put a Tee up top to fill it up.



hence why you dont use a resevoir to go right to the pump from the video card..... arg

so if took out the res and connected that bottom video card "out" hose right to the pump, it should solve my problem? but then i would need to get that t adapter with a shut off valve correct?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

yes, you could get a plastic T at any hardware store or autoparts store. Than get a fill port for the top and voila.
http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=56&cat=7&page=1
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/2...ctive_Leakproof_T_Fitting.html?tl=g30c101s178

In the mean time you could just use a longer piece of hose sticking out the top about 6" or so (that way as long as you dont fill it to the top water shouldnt spill into your comp)
Keep a towel close by just in case.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> yes, you could get a plastic T at any hardware store or autoparts store. Than ge t a fill port for the top and voila.
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=56&cat=7&page=1
> http://www.dangerden.com/store/product.php?productid=239&cat=95&page=1
> 
> ...



Thats what i will do then tomorrow morning to buy a plastic T. Heres a question for you though, if the system is on while filling with coolant, wont the water be pushed up while its pushed through the loop therefore not being able to fill it into the loop?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

thats why you leave the top (fill tube long)





once full you could stick a marker or something in the end of the tube to plug it.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 13, 2008)

MKmods said:


> thats why you leave the top (fill tube long)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how long are we talking?


----------



## MKmods (Apr 13, 2008)

just out the top a few inches till you get the fill plug.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 14, 2008)

Just to keep everyone updated, the mobo has to be returned due to being defective. I did figure out the problem with the water cooling system.  The red radiator by danger den gt extreme ice was allowing no flow in and out the other side of it where i hooked up my swiftech radiator and it worked fine.  My pump also had a problem probably due to all the pressure holding it back from pumping, so i will be replacing that with a better pump.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 19, 2008)

coming along... mobo coming in from rma soon ETA: 4/22/08!

2 rads mounted for cooling the cpu and NB and the other cooling the 2 GPU's!

Got my swiftech MCP355 w/DCCS02 top for a huge gain in head pressure and flow! This thing will have no problem doing the job and leaves the MCP655-B pump in the dust!

Got my thermalright mosfet heatsinks, SB heatsinks w/fans, and EK NB water block for when i pull the whole cooling system of the board.

Monday i will install my fillport all the way on top of the case with a little tiny resevoir under it to avoid toping off and spilling.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 21, 2008)

Thats a lot of rad surface and fans! I like how you mounted the pump on the inside of the Hdd rack. Petras top FTW!.
(are you putting in a second pump next to the first?)


----------



## domy85 (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes, I am going to have two seperate loops with another pump right next to the other one 

First pump loop for the cpu, NB, and a Rad
Second pump loop for the 2 gpu's and a Rad

This would mean i would need a filltop for each pump, so i would have to order an extra filltop and T fitting which is cheap anyway. Or can i use one filltop, then T off the hose from the filltop to the 2 pumps? The loops would be different lengths so i dont know if that will work?

I used this psu tester i got and turned the pc on with it by the psu plugged in and the tester to the 24pin power plug.

With the hard drives, fan enclosures, and 12 120mm fans and 1 92mm fan, and the fan/temp monitor it pulls 105watts 
Once this thing is complete, im estimating at full load, it will pull 700 watts


----------



## MKmods (Apr 21, 2008)

If you want to be REALLY cool use 2 different colors of fluid for the 2 loops. (yes to seperate fill ports)


----------



## domy85 (Apr 23, 2008)

Well i was happy untill the EK NB water block I bought, the mounting holes for the screws are way to short from where the board holes are to clamp it down.  Does anyone know of one that would fit the maximus extreme board? This puts everything on hold


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2008)

that looks like a perfect place for a Thermalright HR 05


----------



## domy85 (Apr 23, 2008)

Any idea on the NB block? I know picky me has to have a water block


----------



## domy85 (Apr 23, 2008)

Nevermind, i see ones that the mounting screw molding come way out, i guess i bought a lowprofile one?  ill just blame it on MK j/k!! 

I orderd the EK NB S MAX water block!

http://ekwaterblocks.com/shop/product_info.php?currency=USD&cPath=21_32&products_id=222


----------



## domy85 (Apr 23, 2008)

Was bored so i drew a drawing of my water system layout. Should it go through the rads first then the hardware, or is the way i have it fine? The only way I can think of is that the pump might heat the water a little more before flowing into the hardware.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> that looks like a perfect place for a Thermalright HR 05



+1, I use this on my P5b deluxe after I took the water cooling over to my new rig!

With water on the p5b I used to see load temps max out @ 41C

I switched to this, and I use a stock intel cooler for the CPU and I get 34C on the NB now!!

The HR05 does a great job of keeping the NB cool, and then your not adding heat to your loop.

I know you already bought a EK block for the NB, so this is kinda late, but if you need a H/S for the SB, this is a good option!


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Was bored so i drew a drawing of my water system layout. Should it go through the rads first then the hardware, or is the way i have it fine? The only way I can think of is that the pump might heat the water a little more before flowing into the hardware.



Using a triple for the CPU and Chipset is a bit of overkill. It will be REALLY interesting to see the temps though (should be pretty low and allow a very high OC)


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 23, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Using a triple for the CPU and Chipset is a bit of overkill. It will be REALLY interesting to see the temps though (should be pretty low and allow a very high OC)



I dont know about that, The x38/48 chipset will put out alot of heat, and I run a 120.3 rad for just the CPU right now too.  It does its job well, but it doesnt over perform by anymeans


----------



## domy85 (Apr 23, 2008)

Should it go pump-rad-cpu or rad-pump-cpu


----------



## MKmods (Apr 23, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Was bored so i drew a drawing of my water system layout. Should it go through the rads first then the hardware, or is the way i have it fine? The only way I can think of is that the pump might heat the water a little more before flowing into the hardware.


If you turned the top Rad around than the hoses would go straight down to the pump,
than it could be pump up to rad than down to CPU than chipset.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 23, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Should it go pump-rad-cpu or rad-pump-cpu



I always go rad - cpu - pump, but i have heard it doesnt matter, because the speed of the water.  The water will spend time in the radiator regardless of the order, and the water temp is the same across the loop.  

But I still go pump then rad then block.  Just to be safe.



MKmods said:


> If you turned the top Rad around than the hoses would go straight down to the pump,
> than it could be pump up to rad than down to CPU than chipset.



+1, this is a good idea, you pump the water up to the radiator, and its basically a free fall after that


----------



## domy85 (Apr 23, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I always go rad - cpu - pump, but i have heard it doesnt matter, because the speed of the water.  The water will spend time in the radiator regardless of the order, and the water temp is the same across the loop.
> 
> But I still go pump then rad then block.  Just to be safe.
> 
> ...



Might as well do it now while i can still drill without hardware in it. Thanks for the idea MK and yeah i will go pump-rad-cpu-nb to be safe.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 23, 2008)

Man, this rig has been killing me!!!!  I remember when you first had it all together, I was so excited to see some x2 xfire results!!  Its killing me just thinking about it a few minutes a day - IT MUST BE HORRIBLE FOR YOU.

I do admire your work ethic with it though, take it slow, do it right, and you will be rewarded!  

You have taken the proper steps to be sure that it performs, and I have no doubt you will love your rig!  

Good luck with it all, and Im sitting, waiting with anticipation for some results


----------



## domy85 (Apr 23, 2008)

Hah yeah, it sucks, but its looking alot better and will perform better. One of these pumps per loop is going to have a rediculous amount of flow even with through a 3fan rad, so i cant wait for the temps! thanks for your interest 

I just ordered the other filltop with resevoir by dangerden. Ill take pics with my first filltop installed in a few once.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 24, 2008)

If I hear that toyota commerical "First there is a mountain...." one more time, I am gona flip, seriously.

Anyways , I turned the rad on top around, cut holes for the hose and another hole for my other filltop & res right to the left of the other one.  My camera batteries died so no pics! lol nothin big anyway to see, Yet.... I got dentist tomorrow right after work, wont be doing anything tomorrow, novacane, needles.... yeah.... Friday, my second filltop w/res & NB water block comes in, but might be busy after work.

Scratch that, I ordered the pump and top right now so I am done with purchasing.

95% chance of it being completed & running mid next week if everything turns on? If it doesnt it wont be my fault, thats for sure 

P.S If it doesnt, you wont want to be here  -throws pc out the window-


----------



## domy85 (Apr 24, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I always go rad - cpu - pump, but i have heard it doesnt matter, because the speed of the water.  The water will spend time in the radiator regardless of the order, and the water temp is the same across the loop.
> 
> But I still go pump then rad then block.  Just to be safe.
> 
> ...



What do you use all those hard drives for? Im curious


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 24, 2008)

domy85 said:


> What do you use all those hard drives for? Im curious



I have taken all my videos and converted them to AVIs.  I have about 25 Full TV series from start to finish, its been a hobby to collect media.  Thats what got me started on wanting the fastest proc.  I needed quicker conversions.  My Pent D overclocked to 4ghz just didnt have the muscle I needed.  So I went to a e6600, then the q6600, and its ok now.  

I can convert a movie in like 25 minutes now.  Its much better 

I also keep a very long list of apps and games that I download.  along with music and much more.  I have about 800 gigs of TV shows, 450 gigs of Movies, and 350 gigs of Apps and games.  

Im actually buying a 5 bay HD cage, and Im gonna run 5x500GB HDs in Raid5 so I can have some backup.  I used to have 2 RAID 5s of my 500s and 750 drives.  But I sold most of those and went to single drives.  Im scared im gonna loose my data

I run a FTP server for myself and my family also, so we can share media, my ma watches movies, and puts movies on it when she wants   And I give her 100Gigs of backup space so its like a portable HD anywhere in the world that she doesnt have to carry


----------



## domy85 (Apr 24, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> I have taken all my videos and converted them to AVIs.  I have about 25 Full TV series from start to finish, its been a hobby to collect media.  Thats what got me started on wanting the fastest proc.  I needed quicker conversions.  My Pent D overclocked to 4ghz just didnt have the muscle I needed.  So I went to a e6600, then the q6600, and its ok now.
> 
> I can convert a movie in like 25 minutes now.  Its much better
> 
> ...




Thats alot...... good gracious! lol, yeah I would be worried to about loosing all that. Do you have a rack server? Or just a PC using as a server?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 24, 2008)

Heres a final pic of the cooling system what it will be like.  The hose from the top will be vertical down to the cpu, it wont curve like that.  My horrible drawing


----------



## MKmods (Apr 24, 2008)

Looks good, looking forward to seeing the picts.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 24, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Thats alot...... good gracious! lol, yeah I would be worried to about loosing all that. Do you have a rack server? Or just a PC using as a server?



just a PC.  Its getting cumbersome, and Im worried that the summer heat will cause the HDs to over heat.  They run between 38-42 now.  Which is fine, I just dont want them in the 50s.

I have all the HDs right in my gigabyte 3dmars case, the case does have great HD cooling(2 x 80mm & 120mm fans on them)


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 24, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Heres a final pic of the cooling system what it will be like.  The hose from the top will be vertical down to the cpu, it wont curve like that.  My horrible drawing



can you Tline it like that??  I could see it working fine, maybe a hastle to bleed it, but I always thought it was best to put the Tline right before the pump where is takes the water in.  The MCP355 with the petra top pulls water in through the top and out the side.  (I have one myself )


----------



## domy85 (Apr 24, 2008)

asb2106 said:


> can you Tline it like that??  I could see it working fine, maybe a hastle to bleed it, but I always thought it was best to put the Tline right before the pump where is takes the water in.  The MCP355 with the petra top pulls water in through the top and out the side.  (I have one myself )



It goes through the top and out the side???? not side and through the top???

Can we confirm this 100%


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 24, 2008)

domy85 said:


> It goes through the top and out the side???? not side and through the top???
> 
> Can we confirm this 100%



Im positive, Ive had the pump for 2 years, and modded it about a year ago.  Let me get something for you so I can prove it, 1 sec.....


----------



## domy85 (Apr 24, 2008)

Well I will be a monkeys uncle, it does go out the side from the top. Thanks for bringing that up or else i would of been like um, why isnt the water flowing while filling it for the first time. Yeah, the T lines will be right before the top inlet then. Im not drawing another pic so imagine


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 24, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Well I will be a monkeys uncle, it does go out the side from the top. Thanks for bringing that up or else i would of been like um, why isnt the water flowing while filling it for the first time. Yeah, the T lines will be right before the top inlet then. Im not drawing another pic so imagine



hahah, I can imagine 

i was gonna say something when you had the first drawing, but i thought you were just gonna torture yourself when bleeding the system 

It would probably work, but not too well


----------



## domy85 (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok got the water block on, i took off the fansw/ heatsink on the SB, those fans prob wont do anything anyway. I put the stock heatsink back on with some MX-2 paste. i put that asus mosfet fan on one of my thermalright mosfet heatsinks because it fit and might as well? 

Im putting my board in the case now, and ill take a pic with my 2 fillports and res mounted soon.


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 26, 2008)

Did you cut the heatpipes off the northbridge sink? And the Asus fan is probably unnecessary with those sweet thermalright mosfet coolers. All it will do is create extra noise as it is only blowing on one solid plate instead of heatsink fins which is what it is designed for. I am looking forward to seeing this done.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 26, 2008)

Um its a ek water block for the NB, i reused the stock SB heatsink. Didnt cut the heatpipes on the SB heatsink completly, for looks really, and maybe to transfer some of the heat away from it, dunno.  ill get a pic, i got everything in except my second pump and tubing . Pump and petra top comes in monday sadly.


----------



## t_ski (Apr 26, 2008)

IIRC, that Asus mosfet fan will blow down through the bottom.  Don't those Thermalright heatsinks have a big plate across the top?  Basicly, the fan is blowing right down into the plate


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 26, 2008)

Well, its the wait that makes it worth while. I am still waiting for my TJ07 so I can install all my water cooling gear. When it gets here I am going to build a mean looking rig.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 26, 2008)

t_ski said:


> IIRC, that Asus mosfet fan will blow down through the bottom.  Don't those Thermalright heatsinks have a big plate across the top?  Basicly, the fan is blowing right down into the plate



I took it off, i was playing around and was like hey, it fits


----------



## domy85 (Apr 26, 2008)

If im bored over the weekend, ill start taking measurments and get the hose all ready. I got these sticky gel pads coming monday with my second pump and top for underneath my pumps to reduce vibration on these bad boys, so i cannot mount the one i have yet. Enjoy


----------



## Whilhelm (Apr 26, 2008)

Lookin good except that darn ugly X-fi ribbon cable. Not much you can do about that unless you round it sleeve it and heatshrink it yourself.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 27, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Um its a ek water block for the NB, i reused the stock SB heatsink. Didnt cut the heatpipes on the SB heatsink completly, for looks really, and maybe to transfer some of the heat away from it, dunno.  ill get a pic, i got everything in except my second pump and tubing . Pump and petra top comes in monday sadly.



Why did you take off the nice Enzo coolers? Cutting the heatpipes ruins the way the cooler works.
(not exactly the best solution if there is a RMA in ur future)


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 27, 2008)

i am really surprised they used a parallel cable like that, very primitive.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 27, 2008)

MKmods said:


> Why did you take off the nice Enzo coolers? Cutting the heatpipes ruins the way the cooler works.
> (not exactly the best solution if there is a RMA in ur future)



Because the way the holes are mounted for the crosslink SB are not for two seperate heatsinks to mount. one enzo on one chip would mount fine but the other had only 1 hole to mount to, the other side would raise and not be flush.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 27, 2008)

eidairaman1 said:


> i am really surprised they used a parallel cable like that, very primitive.



Yeah I know, and the pin setup is different to where I cant go out and buy a rounded IDE one.


----------



## domy85 (Apr 27, 2008)

Here pics of first loop setup.  I got the 2nd petra top in, but the pump comes in tomorrow. All i have to do is install the 2nd pump and hose from pump to gpu and connect hose from rad to pump and its time then to fill it up and the big moment.   


Also i purchased 2 thick 3"x3" sticky gel pads for the bottom of the pumps, so im interested in hearing how quiet they will be.

I filled the one loop as much as i could without turning it on cause i was bored  Looks cool, wish i had colored coolant, but the ultra xp+ clear stuff i use for good reasons. I have a uv light 15" on ceiling of the case going across so wonder how that will effect.  The hose is uv, but coolant isnt, but im sure it will look good still.


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 28, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Here pics of first loop setup.  I got the 2nd petra top in, but the pump comes in tomorrow. All i have to do is install the 2nd pump and hose from pump to gpu and connect hose from rad to pump and its time then to fill it up and the big moment.
> 
> 
> Also i purchased 2 thick 3"x3" sticky gel pads for the bottom of the pumps, so im interested in hearing how quiet they will be.
> ...



NICE!

I really like the setup, and I wish you the best of luck with the rest of the project!

Your case is really starting to grow on me, They did the layout pretty nicely on that.  I really like the PSU mounting veritically like that.  I have a full size case and it feels packed with my setup.  

Best of Luck!  And I look forward to some results


----------



## domy85 (Apr 28, 2008)

omg, omg!!!!


just kidding!  

5pm, i will be installing the last pump and the next post you here from me today will be from the high end pc. I have to install alot of stuff and tweaking, might not be ready till tomorrow for testing  We will see


----------



## domy85 (Apr 29, 2008)

Ok its complete, I am posting this messege on it! holy s**t!!!. I got my gpu's at 35c and cpu at 20c, NB at 33c.

Im tweaking and setting everything up still. results prob tomorrow!!! I want to thank MK for helping me build the ultimate cooling system. Also everyone else that helped me and gave me all these ideas. I wouldnt have this amazing machine without any of this help.


----------



## MKmods (Apr 29, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Ok its complete, I am posting this messege on it! holy s**t!!!. I got my gpu's at 35c and cpu at 20c, NB at 33c.
> 
> Im tweaking and setting everything up still. results prob tomorrow!!! I want to thank MK for helping me build the ultimate cooling system. Also everyone else that helped me and gave me all these ideas.



 I dont think I was much help.. you did everything I said not to 

Really glad you got it running and hope you can have fun with it


----------



## domy85 (Apr 29, 2008)

Some more pics.... 

The zalman monitor thing beeps so loud and i forgot how to disable it, so its unplugged for now lol.

Yeah i can play games at max everything plus more! about time....


----------



## domy85 (Apr 29, 2008)

MKmods said:


> I dont think I was much help.. you did everything I said not to
> 
> Really glad you got it running and hope you can have fun with it



Not true! i used filltops! and prob other things you said to!


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 29, 2008)

Looks great man, waiting to see some results 

congrats.....


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

nice nice nice 

what did you do with the old stock coolers?


----------



## domy85 (Apr 29, 2008)

azazel said:


> nice nice nice
> 
> what did you do with the old stock coolers?



Well i cut the heatpipes and used the original SB heatsink. I still have the other part with the NB water block to mosfet cooler part


----------



## domy85 (Apr 29, 2008)

I will post screen shots tonight with results. admins are being picky cause i started a new friggin thread for benchmark results, so i dunno if i wana even post anything cause ill just get yelled at again


----------



## asb2106 (Apr 29, 2008)

domy85 said:


> I will post screen shots tonight with results. admins are being picky cause i started a new friggin thread for benchmark results, so i dunno if i wana even post anything cause ill just get yelled at again



whats that link??

Link us up!!!


----------



## domy85 (Apr 29, 2008)

Go under the benchmarks threads and looks for Results are in! and my name should be there. its not a screen shot, i just typed the score.


----------

